# Satin Balls



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

My question is someone had said it was 10,000 calories per serving but I found out that is for the batch. How much and how often do you feed your dogs Satin balls? I have 2 dogs who I really need to put weight on before animal services is called! lol No, i like think in shape dogs but these two girls are really skinny and I cannot seem to put weight on them. I am making a half batch today but not too sure how often or how much to feed. Any help would be great!


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

I had my pups eating some every chance I got... i had 2 females that looked a bit different each... 1 looked really horrible and looked like a chihuahua, and the other female was a bit bigger but also didn't want to eat (Both runts from 2 different females...) at the time they were around 4-5 weeks old and I had to start them on satin balls, what I did was make them into meatball size (about 1" in diameter) and when I noticed others feeding i would separate them and feed them the satin balls. I made them very mushy at that time with milk substitute... the older they got the more solid I made it and also started to feed boiled liver & would also give them raw liver as a treat... the older they got the better and bigger they got... they really developed well... Hope this helps... Good luck and keep us posted..


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

what i found on line said to feed 3 1/4 pound balls a day and yeah they are not that many callories. but they are a lot. I went to my local butcher shop today and bought 75 lbs of beef trimmings its like 65% fat and i ground it up into burger. then i added some creatine and gelatin and some flax seed meal and some salt and i made it all into patties and its in the freezer i will be feeding that to my dogs for the next week or so and i will keep you informed on how it goes.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I heard it was 10000 a serving. Where'd you find that Lisa? I gave Indigo a pound a day. I split the pound up into three patties. Only fed her the Satin Balls and she gained like 6 pounds in a week.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> what i found on line said to feed 3 1/4 pound balls a day and yeah they are not that many callories. but they are a lot. I went to my local butcher shop today and bought 75 lbs of beef trimmings its like 65% fat and i ground it up into burger. then i added some creatine and gelatin and some flax seed meal and some salt and i made it all into patties and its in the freezer i will be feeding that to my dogs for the next week or so and i will keep you informed on how it goes.


Why did you give your bitch creatine? I'm definitely not an expert but i don't think it would be good for the growing babies


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

oh and I looked for the ingreadiant with the most calories today and the most that i found was cod liver oil.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

the mix with the creatine is for my other dogs.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

the original reciepe works wonders..... good deal. don't give them satin balls to beast dog! lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

man these dogs love this stuff.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I heard it was 10000 a serving. Where'd you find that Lisa? I gave Indigo a pound a day. I split the pound up into three patties. Only fed her the Satin Balls and she gained like 6 pounds in a week.


Thanks guys I think I will feed as normal and add 1/4 pattie 1x day, think that will be enough? They are not dying skinny, just very thin.

Shana everything I found says this same this just about

The half recipe, using hamburger that is 20% fat calories, has 12,400 calories. The last batch I made ended up making 22 patties, so each has about 560 calories. I have big dogs (Danes) so if your dog is smaller you might want to make your Satin Balls or patties smaller.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

I make my satin balls about the size of a good handful and call that 2 . Once I start feeding them to my kids who need them or as a treat. then I feed 1 satin ball once a day. I have had no problems.


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

Congrats that they are doing well... keep us posted...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> Thanks guys I think I will feed as normal and add 1/4 pattie 1x day, think that will be enough? They are not dying skinny, just very thin.
> 
> Shana everything I found says this same this just about
> 
> The half recipe, using hamburger that is 20% fat calories, has 12,400 calories. The last batch I made ended up making 22 patties, so each has about 560 calories. I have big dogs (Danes) so if your dog is smaller you might want to make your Satin Balls or patties smaller.


Ahh I must've misread it. Either way, it works wonders and they loooove it.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ok its been 2 days and already you can see a diffeence in Sadie.her ribbs barely show ans her spine is covered and you can still see hips but not so bad yay satin balls.


----------

